# HELP! - Tegu Injury!



## Francis the Tegu (Jun 24, 2016)

Short version - my tegu fell on the floor after trying to get out of my hands and now his arms appear to be either sprained or broken

Long version - Yesterday I was giving my lizards a bath. After the water drained I picked my little tegu up (he was a baby when i got him, hes only 7 months old now) I was just petting him, handling him, that kind of thing. He then decided that he no longer wants me to hold him and decides to skittishly crawl out of my soft grip and fell face first on to a ceramic bathtub floor. When he fell he was upside down, shaking violently as if he had a seizure attack, with his mouth open as if he were screaming. I IMMEDIATELY picked him up and softly hugged him against my chest and rubbed his back, trying to calm him down and praying to God that he's not going to die; almost bursting into tears. I held him there on my chest for at least 30 mins, after that he was starting to calm down and eventually everything was normal? I was just thinking in my mind that he could of just went into shock after he fell, for the most part he seemed alright. I let him sleep in my jacket pocket for the rest of the evening until i layed him to bed in his tank and I went to bed as well. The next day (today) I gently picked him up to see if everything was okay. So far it did! But out of no where when i was sitting at my computer watching YouTube videos, he decided to crawl off of my chest and he fell on the floor! He was doing the exact same thing as last time! I quickly picked him up and held him tight against my chest. After a few minutes of keeping him still, I decided to set him on my desk to examine his body, he looked around and started limping in random directions. That's right, limping! his arms were laying flat on his sides, only using his backlegs to move. So obviously that's where he is hurt. I quickly Googled nearby reptile vets in my area, but they're all closed at this time! Anyone have any advice they can give me to help my little tegu? I hate seeing him in pain! Thank you!
Right now he is currently in my jacket pockets with his eyes closed. Every few minutes I check on him to make sure he's still breathing


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 24, 2016)

Your tegu needs a vet asap!!!!


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> Your tegu needs a vet asap!!!!


Yes. Sounds like he broke or sprained something that has not yet healed. I am not a vet. I strongly suggest that you get him to one familiar with lizards. Best case scenario is that heis left alone for a while to heal I believe that you are a consciencious keeper.


----------



## DreamsOfTegus (Jun 25, 2016)

RUSH to the vet please. They should start with X-rays and go from there.


----------

